# BSNL Dataone Link Problem.



## rishitells (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi friends.....
I have BSNL Dataone 750ul plan. It was working fine till recently. But now I am facing the problem with the *Link* in modem. Whenever I start the PC, the light of the link on modem always remains on. And when I dial the connection, it shows the error- 'Remote server not responding'. 
When I switch off and then switch on the modem several times. then the light of the link blinks and becomes stable, and the Connection gets established. Often I have to wait for 10-15 minutes to wait for the link to become stable, and this becomes so frustrating. 

Is this the problem with line, or the modem? Because switching off and on the modem works.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 6, 2010)

You and me are same buddy.. I have the same problem.

AFAIK, your modem is purely culprit. I tried with the friends modem.. it is working fine.

Go invest in a new modem or configure automatic dialer which will automatically authenticates after your modem turns on. I am using the same procedure now.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jan 6, 2010)

those bsnl guys give relly shitty modem...get new one


----------



## rishitells (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for the help mate. Well, how can I configure an automatic dialer?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 7, 2010)

it is a modem specific thingy. give your modem model number.. I will serach the procedure on google.. or your can try that out with the serach words like 'configuring automatic dialer on XXXXXX', etc.


----------



## ico (Jan 8, 2010)

High Attenuation and Low SNR may also be the cause. Get your line checked by the linesman.


----------



## Sathish (Mar 11, 2010)

hey buddies..
i have also same plan.. same problem

just reset the modem and call customer care to book a complaint and then call the appellate authority (for broadband, landline) they will tell the configuration step by step. just do it.. probably ur problem will solve.

if ur problem still exist, the problem should be in the Landline cable..


----------



## hk81189 (Apr 11, 2010)

link lighting up....??
BSNL JWE once told me tht th link / DSL could light up al th time  if u have any power lines passing near ur telephone lines...

i have been running to th bsnl tele exchanges quite often  as th connection s ever faulty......

i have changed 5 modems in 1yr....!!!
those modems u get with ur brdband r of really low quality..(got a good one..? u r lucky..!)

i suggest u DO NOT rely only on th modem tht was provided with , but also buy one from the market and use wen ever u find problem with ur modem, which happens very often....


----------



## alizeeshan_payne (Apr 11, 2010)

Well i got a good modem from BSNL (Luckily  )


----------

